# ACS assessment unsuccessful



## nirban (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am doing my Masters in Melbourne in Masters of Information System.I do have previous 3 years of work experience in IT as a senior software Engineer.I had done my undergraduate in Telecommunication Engineering.

December 2017 I applied for ACS Skill assessment, unfortunately, the assessment was unsuccessful. 

The ACS assessment result is as below 

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology
experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ university completed June
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in
computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full-time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 11/13 - 11/16 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: XYZ company
Country: India 

From the assessment looks like my Experience letter is inadequate.The experience lacks the details of my duties/responsibilities when I was working.

I am trying to get a detailed Experience letter now from my Ex-Employer.

Please, anyone who had faced such situation or know of such, help me out if I am on the right path.Do I need anything else other than my Detailed experience letter for having a successful assessment?


Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nirban said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am doing my Masters in Melbourne in Masters of Information System.I do have previous 3 years of work experience in IT as a senior software Engineer.I had done my undergraduate in Telecommunication Engineering.
> 
> ...


They invariably deduct 4 years for AQF from telecommunications degree if applying as 261313
As you have only 3 years experience, they have given you a negative assessment 

You can try if you like, but it will Probably be a waste of time and resources 
Complete 4 years of experience and then apply for a,positive assessment 

Cheers


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

please post high-level information about your experience letter that you submitted for ACS. May be get rid of personal information and post the rest.


----------



## nirban (Jul 21, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> please post high-level information about your experience letter that you submitted for ACS. May be get rid of personal information and post the rest.


It's a very generic Experience letter which mentions my start date and end date of my employment and my role as a senior software engineer.

I am just wondering did the Immigration rules change that its mandatory to have 4 years of exp as I did Telecom Eng for successful or my Degree is only not assessed as Major in Computing.Because if I can show them a valid detailed exp will it not be considered.

Please suggest bit confused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nirban said:


> It's a very generic Experience letter which mentions my start date and end date of my employment and my role as a senior software engineer.
> 
> I am just wondering did the Immigration rules change that its mandatory to have 4 years of exp as I did Telecom Eng for successful or my Degree is only not assessed as Major in Computing.Because if I can show them a valid detailed exp will it not be considered.
> 
> Please suggest bit confused


There is no Immigration rules change 
In fact there is no rule that you need minimum 4 years experience 

What I have said is on the basis of feedback from other members
All of them,including me, accepted it without a protest

If you feel that injustice has been done to you, please feel free to take up the matter with ACS

Cheers


----------



## nirban (Jul 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no Immigration rules change
> In fact there is no rule that you need minimum 4 years experience
> 
> What I have said is on the basis of feedback from other members
> ...


Haha no, I am just trying to find the best possible way to get the assessment successful.Like right now I cannot complete my 4 years or exp as I am studying.But is there any other way I can get it assessed successfully.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nirban said:


> Haha no, I am just trying to find the best possible way to get the assessment successful.Like right now I cannot complete my 4 years or exp as I am studying.But is there any other way I can get it assessed successfully.


With telecommunications degree from india and 261313 Anzsco code, I reallydoubt it

Maybe if you contact a MARA agent, they may be able to help you

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nirban said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am doing my Masters in Melbourne in Masters of Information System.I do have previous 3 years of work experience in IT as a senior software Engineer.I had done my undergraduate in Telecommunication Engineering.
> 
> ...


Your qualification, although ICT, is not closely related to the occupation (ANZSCO 261313) and therefore requires at least 4 years of work experience to succeed. This is clearly stated in the _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf_, page#4:

"_If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria._"


----------



## nhattieunhatkiem (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess because you didn't clearly declare you duties so that they couldn't assess your position.


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

The problem exists with the roles and responsibilities declared by you. I applied for assessment last year and it turned out to be a negative for the same reason. There is still some hope left so dont be disappointed.

The assessment team will not do a detailed verification check and will mostly do a check of roles and responsibilities defined. At any point if they see there is a slightest mismatch then they are eager to deduct your points or turn the assessment negative. In my case, I tried contacting the assessment team and they mentioned that there is nothing that can be done as the file is closed immediately. The only thing they asked me to do was to apply for re-assessment which is again going to cost you the same as the original assessment. In case you have strong evidences that prove that your roles and responsibilities are in alignment with the role you are applying for then only do try else you will be losing money again.

With re-assessment done in my case was a complete detailed one. They called my office, spoke to my managers (Also past managers/offices) and all mentioned references and cross questioned them (spoke almost for 30-35 mins). Since the original result was negative, it back fires on them to turn it positive.

Again, if you are sure then do try else this is a costly affair and it will consume more time and require more patience.

Regards,
P


----------



## nirban (Jul 21, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> The problem exists with the roles and responsibilities declared by you. I applied for assessment last year and it turned out to be a negative for the same reason. There is still some hope left so dont be disappointed.
> 
> ...



Yes, Thanks for your suggestion.I already requested a detailed Experience letter for the software engineer role.Hope my Ex-employer approves and provides me a detailed one which is closely related to Software engineering.
Then will again apply for reassessment and hope and pray it will work out.

Thanks again for your suggestion again.Once my exp letter gets approved by my Ex employer I will comment here back so that you can suggest if the experience letter will be good enough for a positive assessment.

Cheers


----------



## nirban (Jul 21, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Your qualification, although ICT, is not closely related to the occupation (ANZSCO 261313) and therefore requires at least 4 years of work experience to succeed. This is clearly stated in the _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf_, page#4:
> 
> "_If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria._"


Yes as my degree is ICT major my work exp need to be closely related to Software engineering.If it is will 3 years work exp be fine?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> The problem exists with the roles and responsibilities declared by you. I applied for assessment last year and it turned out to be a negative for the same reason. There is still some hope left so dont be disappointed.
> 
> ...


We are discussing ACS here, not VETASSESS. ACS never calls/ interviews applicants or their employers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nirban said:


> Yes as my degree is ICT major my work exp need to be closely related to Software engineering.If it is will 3 years work exp be fine?


No, it won't be. Study the _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf_. It clearly states 4 years.


----------



## nirban (Jul 21, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No, it won't be. Study the _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf_. It clearly states 4 years.


In the Skill Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf its mentioned 
"Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria"

So looks like if they consider my experience closely related to nominated skill (Software Engineer) then as my degree is major in Computing hope 3 years will be fine.

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nirban said:


> So looks like if they consider my experience closely related to nominated skill (Software Engineer) then as my degree is major in Computing hope 3 years will be fine.


It is not about experience being closely related to nominated skill. Experience always has to be related. The statements you quoted are about education being closely related to the nominated skill. You should study _ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf_ and match the core units (i.e. subjects) required for your occupation (Software Engineer) with the subjects you actually studied in your Electronics degree course. I am sure it won't be a close match and hence the requirement of 4 years of work experience to qualify for a positive assessment.


----------



## visaguru (Aug 23, 2017)

You can try for RPL, submit couple of projects with detailed explanation and you will be able to get positive assessment. Don’t give up. All the best.


nirban said:


> Haha no, I am just trying to find the best possible way to get the assessment successful.Like right now I cannot complete my 4 years or exp as I am studying.But is there any other way I can get it assessed successfully.


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

nirban said:


> Yes, Thanks for your suggestion.I already requested a detailed Experience letter for the software engineer role.Hope my Ex-employer approves and provides me a detailed one which is closely related to Software engineering.
> Then will again apply for reassessment and hope and pray it will work out.
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestion again.Once my exp letter gets approved by my Ex employer I will comment here back so that you can suggest if the experience letter will be good enough for a positive assessment.
> ...


Hi,

Did you manage to get an updated Roles & Responsibilities letter matching ACS criteria?
Did you follow 'New Application' route or submitted a 'Review/Appeal'.
I have received a negative assessment and none of my experience is considered invalid. I am clueless on what should be the next step. Wondering if you could provide me some guidance


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

Has anyone cleared ACS skills assessment after 'Review' or 'Appeal' ? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrt (Jul 3, 2021)

nirban said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am doing my Masters in Melbourne in Masters of Information System.I do have previous 3 years of work experience in IT as a senior software Engineer.I had done my undergraduate in Telecommunication Engineering.
> 
> ...


Hi Brother,


I completed Bachelor in Electronics & Communication Engineer in India and master in Telecommunication engineering from Australia. I have more than 5 years of experience as a software developer. I am going to apply for skills assessment but I am not sure whether my qualification is going to consider under Major? I know only ACS can do that but you have done same thing before as per your post. If possible, can you please share your Bachelor degree's subjects so I can match with mine? My email id is [email protected]. I am so tensed so any help would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hrt said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> 
> I completed Bachelor in Electronics & Communication Engineer in India and master in Telecommunication engineering from Australia. I have more than 5 years of experience as a software developer. I am going to apply for skills assessment but I am not sure whether my qualification is going to consider under Major? I know only ACS can do that but you have done same thing before as per your post. If possible, can you please share your Bachelor degree's subjects so I can match with mine? My email id is [email protected]. I am so tensed so any help would be highly appreciated.
> ...


This is a 3.5 year old thread
Don’t expect any response from the OP
There is nothing to be tense
Just apply and see how it goes

Cheers


----------

